# Looking to dabble in smoking meat



## JAEBR29 (Feb 22, 2019)

I love eating smoked meat and it's time I stop solely relying on others to allow that to happen in my life.  I want to get a smoker.  I've TENTATIVELY narrowed my choices down to an 18.5 WSM and a Masterbuilt electric (although I'm seeing tons of different options of those and have no idea which one I need other than a digital version over the analog ones).

I really want set it and forget it.  And from what i've read on here both are doable, but the Masterbuilt would be easier.  Of course, assuming i can get the hang of smoking, the WSM should taste better.  So basically, my thinking is waiting till the spring or a good FSBO deal and buying whichever one is cheaper.  Since i cant make up my mind, might as well let my wallet it do it for me.  Unless you guys can do that for me!  Cost is a concern and by all means if you think of something else i should pursue, I'm open.  I'd prefer to stay under $300.  I'm not expecting to turn into a smoking circuit champion or anything.  Just a guy who wants to occasionally make some smoked ham, chicken, pulled pork,ribs and hopefully someday some heavenly brisket.

Looking forward, is there a best time to buy coming up and or certain price that I should pull the trigger on any of these?

Sorry, I rambled.  so many questions and i overthink things=bad combo.  Also new here, so hopefully i posted this in the right forum.


----------



## old sarge (Feb 22, 2019)

Welcome AJEBR29.  I have no experience using wither of the smokers you are looking at.  If it wasn't for your budget constraints I would recommend a unit from Smokin-it.  But you should be fine with what you are looking at.


----------



## motocrash (Feb 22, 2019)

Welcome to the forum.



JAEBR29 said:


> Of course, assuming i can get the hang of smoking, the WSM should taste better.


It does taste better,cooking with fire always tastes better.You don't go roastin' wieners,marshmallows and such over an "open MES",now do ya...


----------



## kruizer (Feb 22, 2019)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## JAEBR29 (Feb 22, 2019)

motocrash said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> 
> It does taste better,cooking with fire always tastes better.You don't go roastin' wieners,marshmallows and such over an "open MES",now do ya...


Haha... I'll give you that, but I've had some really good meat made by some guys on an mes.  So if I can replicate what they did, I'll be a happy man.


----------



## JAEBR29 (Feb 22, 2019)

Thanks for the welcome and advice too


----------



## JAEBR29 (Feb 22, 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## JAEBR29 (Feb 22, 2019)

Thank you! This site has been a wealth of knowledge so far!


----------



## fivetricks (Feb 22, 2019)

A mes is a great starter smoker. Very set it and forget it. I, along with others modified mine with about 50.00 worth of parts. This includes the amazn tray <-- a MUST have for the mes, a mailbox, a bit of dryer hose and a couple of hose clamps.

Search the forum for "mailbox mod" for more info on that. Turns the mes from a very very frustrating unit into exactly what you're looking for. While your buddies are fretting over having to change chips every 20 mins, you will enjoy 11 hours of uninterrupted smoking time.


----------



## JAEBR29 (Feb 22, 2019)

Found a used 18.5" wsm for $150.  Says in good condition. Obviously I wouldn't buy it if it's not actually, but is this a good deal or may I be better off going new and wait for some sales?  I want to be penny wise but not at the expense of being pound foolish.


----------



## JAEBR29 (Feb 22, 2019)

fivetricks said:


> A mes is a great starter smoker. Very set it and forget it. I, along with others modified mine with about 50.00 worth of parts. This includes the amazn tray <-- a MUST have for the mes, a mailbox, a bit of dryer hose and a couple of hose clamps.
> 
> Search the forum for "mailbox mod" for more info on that. Turns the mes from a very very frustrating unit into exactly what you're looking for. While your buddies are fretting over having to change chips every 20 mins, you will enjoy 11 hours of uninterrupted smoking time.


Thanks for the suggestions.  Yes if I end up with an mes, I will absolutely be getting the amazn tray based on the stuff I've read in this forum.
If an mes, what should I be looking for or ruling out?


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 22, 2019)

JAEBR29 said:


> Found a used 18.5" wsm for $150.  Says in good condition. Obviously I wouldn't buy it if it's not actually, but is this a good deal or may I be better off going new and wait for some sales?  I want to be penny wise but not at the expense of being pound foolish.


Yes if it's in good shape I would buy it . I have both WSM and an MES . Love them both . Some guys don't like the MES , don't let that affect what you buy .


----------



## JAEBR29 (Feb 23, 2019)

Well I bought the used 18 wsm for $120. Now time to get some charcoal, a chimney starter thingy and some good temp probes.

Any advice on the temperature probes?


----------



## old sarge (Feb 23, 2019)

Beside the Maverick and others available at hardware and big box stores, Thermo Works has some higher end units that you might want to consider.

https://www.thermoworks.com/Smoke


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 23, 2019)

JAEBR29 said:


> Well I bought the used 18 wsm for $120.


That's a good buy . Post a pic if you get a chance . 
I use a TP-08 with the WSM .


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 23, 2019)

Sale on  the Inkbird on Amazon, ends today I believe


----------



## old sarge (Feb 23, 2019)

Ink Bird Sale ends 9:40 PM Pacific time:
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...-thermometer-ibt-4xs-with-four-probes.284718/


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 23, 2019)

I use the 4 probe ink bird too . I like it . I use an old tablet with it .


----------



## JAEBR29 (Feb 23, 2019)

Thanks guys! I gave the inkbird a shot.
I don't have it yet, but here's pictures of it.


----------



## Braz (Feb 24, 2019)

Looks like a good deal for $120. And some leftover cash for accessories.
I have an MES and I often feel like I'm cheating and only the "real" BBQers use real fire.


----------



## fivetricks (Feb 24, 2019)

I always hear such great things about wsm's but my first smoker was a very bad ECB so Im predisposed against the bullet style I guess haha.

But for $120, idve grabbed it up too :-)


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 24, 2019)

Welcome glad to have you on board. You will have to read and figure what will best work for you. Probably none of us still use what we started out with.

Warren


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 24, 2019)

That looks nice . They are alot of fun to use . I have a 14 , took me a bit to figure out what I needed to get the temp up . After that it's smooth sailing . Great price for a nice WSM .


----------



## JAEBR29 (Feb 25, 2019)

Thanks for the advice, suggestions and support guys. Looking forward to pick your brains going forward!


----------

